# GOT MY NEW BOXER !!! /Mini Review



## FASTCAR (Jul 25, 2007)

Placed my Boxer order late monday.Got here 11am Wed !!!! 2 days folks.

First I have to thank Mike over at PTS. This guy always is nice to us CPFers. Sweet discount, great service and super fast low cost shipping !!
Mike knows ALOT about his products for sure.This means the world to me, I hate asking a vendor about a product and they have NO clue.

The revised boxer has : revised reflect area,wider focus range and MUCH faster startup.

It is about 1/3 the size of a PL24. Short and fat.Focus is similar to a M*g light.Twist the top from spot to flood.Works great.

Reflect area is LOP.Next to my PL24 the boxer does not throw as far.This is not a bad thing as I have no use lighting up 1/4 a mile away.Boxer has MUCH more flood/spill.Even at full spot mode.

Overall quality is like all other Wolf Eyes products...top notch.
VERY heavy construction.

***PL24 diffusers and filters fit right on the boxer **Shhhhhhhh


I like everything about the new boxer and give it a huge thumbs up:thumbsup:

For those that care :Came in a nifty black box with foamy compartments and instructions.

Put it in my lumen box the very first run ever.Sorry, dont have a graph.Roughy went like this:

By 5 seconds was well over 100L
By 10 sec well over 1000L

Color is fine,I can tell black from white and blue from red and such.It is NOT horribly blue like some.

I will keep this light for sure. Its just another great design and bang-for-the-buck from Wolf Eyes.

Any of your on the fence about a HID ..pull the trigger!

My 2 cents


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jul 25, 2007)

Right on Fastcar! I have had my Boxer 24 for many months now and I still love it just as much. Just got back from a trip to Big Sur on the Calif coast. Used my Boxer from a cliff 350 feet over the Pacific. The thing was an absolute light cannon!

I took all that nice sculptured foam from the box and dropped it in a Pelican 1200 case. Here's what you get:







I too, cannot say enough about the fast, friendly service from Mike at PTS-Flashlights.com He's a great guy to deal with.

Good choice on the boxer!

Have fun,
Bill


----------



## FASTCAR (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow that case is nice,got a model number or price or place I can grab 1?


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks like Steven at tacticalsupply.com still has them here:

http://www.tacticalsupply.com/product/418/127_96_98/pelican-case-1200.php

It is a Pelical Model 1200 case. Use the "CPF30" coupon code for 30% off. You can buy with or without foam.

This is a very standard case available from many CPF dealers.

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 25, 2007)

Very nice light. Fastcar, why did you choose the Boxer vs the Shark 10/24W? I'm shopping between these two and the Xenide. I currently own the AE PL24.


----------



## FASTCAR (Jul 25, 2007)

I prefer the Wolf Eyes over the xenide.I like the VERY small size.

As far as Shark VS Boxer. I just dont care about a 10W mode or the LEDs.

I have other lights for less light.I grab a HID when I need serious light.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 25, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> I prefer the Wolf Eyes over the xenide.I like the VERY small size.
> 
> As far as Shark VS Boxer. I just dont care about a 10W mode or the LEDs.
> 
> I have other lights for less light.I grab a HID when I need serious light.


Why did you choose the Boxer instead of the Microfire Warrior K2000R? I believe the Warrior is fully regulated.

And I agree 100% with you on the "serious" light need. If I need less light I just pull an LED or a small incan from my pocket.


----------



## FASTCAR (Jul 25, 2007)

I tested a warrior, rather then trash it..I will just say mine had SEVERAL quality issues.


Just got back from night dog walk #1.Beam on the new boxer is very usable. Full spot still has plenty of spill.I seem to like it between spot and full flood.Just b4 you get the dark middle thing like a M*g or other adjusty light.

I will call it best flood.At best flood the amount of light is just crazy.Lights up the local football and baseball fields N.P. at night.

Lit up 1 of my test areas ( 400x 400 clearing in the dark woods) like 12 noon.

I actually giggled when it was on at first. The amount of quality light out of a small package is just F'N crazy.I have owned or tested 10+ HIDs.


**For those that have OR may grab one.Make sure to clean ALL contacts with Deoxit.Even brand new I pulled tons of crud off every metal area that conducts.I did not do a b4 and after test but it cant hurt to be clean and treated with pro gold.

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Why did you choose the Boxer instead of the Microfire Warrior K2000R? I believe the Warrior is fully regulated.
> 
> And I agree 100% with you on the "serious" light need. If I need less light I just pull an LED or a small incan from my pocket.


Hi guys :wave:
The Boxer is fully regulated as well not to mention the battery magazine convenience and the ability to use any18650 battery, of course Wolf Eyes recommends the LRB’s since they are one of the best.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys :wave:
> The Boxer is fully regulated as well not to mention the battery magazine convenience and the ability to use any18650 battery, of course Wolf Eyes recommends the LRB’s since they are one of the best.


Ok, I'm sold out on the Boxer! I was going to buy the Microfire but now I guess my money is going to PTS pretty soon... How about that nice discount? LOL

I'd like to buy the RTR (ready-to-run) Boxer with everything needed to light that sucker just right out the box. Is the 10W model also fully regulated?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chakrawal (Jul 26, 2007)

I got a Microfire K2000R and love it no issue what so ever. May be they already solved all the problem.I got it 2weeks ago and play with it since, very fast start up time 500 lumens instantly and fully bright in less than 30 seconds.


----------



## FASTCAR (Jul 26, 2007)

Ran the new boxer last night about a full hour.Lumens never changed.It is regulated for sure.

Again I wont bother trashing the warrior,I will just say Wolf Eyes boxer is MUCH better made.


Im not sure why, for some reason on any light the Wolf Eyes 168a works better then any generic 18650 I try.
I guess you get what you pay for in this case.


----------



## FASTCAR (Jul 26, 2007)

***Not sure if this is on topic but it is HID/boxer related.

Local burger joint has scratch off game pices.Was playing with the boxer and had a game piece in hand.If I lay the game pice face up on the boxer I can kinda see through it and pick a win every time.

Ok call he a hack or cheet..I dont care.
In fact : Muhahah


I dare Mcdonnalds or B-king to put out some game pieces !!!!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 26, 2007)

Would anybody please answer me if the 10W/123X Boxer is regulated too? This would be the ultimate hiking light in cases it makes good efficient use of the primaries...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Ok, I'm sold out on the Boxer! I was going to buy the Microfire but now I guess my money is going to PTS pretty soon... How about that nice discount? LOL
> 
> I'd like to buy the RTR (ready-to-run) Boxer with everything needed to light that sucker just right out the box. Is the 10W model also fully regulated?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


All the Boxer's 10W and 24W are fully regulated :thumbsup: and ready to rock & roll right out of the box.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> All the Boxer's 10W and 24W are fully regulated :thumbsup: and ready to rock & roll right out of the box.


Ok, that's great! Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## Lumalee (Jul 26, 2007)

Well after all that......
I just got off the phone to Mike, what a nice guy, and my Boxer is going to be on its way over to sunny UK within the next couple of days......yipeeeee !!! My first HID cant wait !!

Regards All
Lee


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 26, 2007)

Exactly what changes were made on this version of the Boxer? I was wondering what the beam quality is like on tight focus, and a litte floodier, artifact-wise. Especially vs a PL24 or Xenide.


----------



## FASTCAR (Jul 27, 2007)

Well my woman took over my Boxer..was nice for the 2 days I actually owned it .


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 28, 2007)

That's awesome... I don't think I have heard of that happening here.
Now you just have to convince here you need something bigger and better....


----------



## Likebright (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the mini review.
I just sent my info. for my discount with Mike at PTS.
I will give it a day or two to kick in then order my Wolf Eyes 24w HID
Again, thanks for the info. guys.
Will report on it in this thread.

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2007)

Likebright said:


> Thanks for the mini review.
> I just sent my info. for my discount with Mike at PTS.
> I will give it a day or two to kick in then order my Wolf Eyes 24w HID
> Again, thanks for the info. guys.
> ...


Hey Mike,
You’re all set for the CPF discount! :twothumbs
Login to your account and all the prices magically change before your eyes! :naughty:

TGIF


----------



## FASTCAR (Aug 3, 2007)

Add your review when ya get it Likebright )

Enjoy


----------



## EV_007 (Aug 3, 2007)

I too think I've got bitten by the HID bug. The Boxer will be my introduction to HID lights. 

I was looking for a good combination of size and power and the guilt free option makes this very appealing. 

Once mine arrives, I too will add my impressions to the mix and perhaps do a quick review in images as well.

UPDATE: Just posted some pics and quick impressions in the Review section.

Love the light, for its size, it is definitely a winner.


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys :wave:
> The Boxer is fully regulated as well not to mention the battery magazine convenience and the ability to use any18650 battery, of course Wolf Eyes recommends the LRB’s since they are one of the best.


 
I'm concerned about regulation because this runtime test shows a significant output drop over one hour. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1788464&postcount=24

Brightnorm


----------



## DiCEMAN (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks more like a Flat Discharge curve of the Li-On than a regulation cct ???


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 6, 2007)

That's my impression.

BN


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 7, 2007)

brightnorm said:


> I'm concerned about regulation because this runtime test shows a significant output drop over one hour.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1788464&postcount=24
> 
> Brightnorm


That doesn't look too good. The only thing keeping me from buying the Boxer is the lack of regulation. Does anyone knows if the new improved Boxer had a ballast upgrade too?


----------



## data_lore (Aug 8, 2007)

That Boxer 24W certainly does look way cool - Got the discount, just gotta wait till I get some money in now.

@Lumalee or Mike - How much do you reckon import duty & VAT will be on this? Or is it possible to cheekily avoid this? (Not sure if the latter question is "out of bounds" or not, apologies in advance if it is.)


----------



## cchurchi (Aug 8, 2007)

brightnorm said:


> I'm concerned about regulation because this runtime test shows a significant output drop over one hour.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1788464&postcount=24
> 
> Brightnorm


 

I'm not sure if the Boxer is completely regulated or not but if it isn't, I certainly can't tell and I have run it from fully charged to shut off quite a few times. I currently get over an hour of use on one battery cartridge and If the output were to remain constant, I assume that my runtime would drop below 1 hour.

I wouldn't let the lack of regulation keep you from this fantastic light because as I mentioned ealier, you can't even detect any output drop over the 1 hour runtime, if there is any.


----------



## FASTCAR (Aug 8, 2007)

I see no drop in my new Boxer.I like this lil guy more by the day.

Thanks PTS Mike !!!


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds good

BN


----------



## data_lore (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh well, I've gone ahead and bought it! I must be MAD because I have £600 on my cc atm, so it'll be £800 after this  I cant wait to receive this BEAST of a flashlight 

I run a fishery as well as a website design business and I'm sure it'll come in handy on the occasions that I do a random check for poachers 

TY CPF peeps for the BEST info on flashlights on the internet BAR none.

Rich.


----------



## LowTEC (Aug 8, 2007)

Boxer 24W is awesome, I still love it as much as the first day I got it, I wish WE can come out with a flat reflector to archieve maximum throw though, that will be an insane thrower

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/153945&highlight=Boxer+24W


----------



## FASTCAR (Aug 8, 2007)

It throws much more then I ever actually need as it is .


Question: Is the Boxer fully regulated.
Answer: Yes 100% for sure.


I tested mine in my box.If I leave it by it self it gets hot and output drops a tad.I rigged a homemade heat-sink ( similar to what your hand would do holding it)..output was rock steady.


----------



## Lumalee (Aug 10, 2007)

@ Data Lore,
Depends on how Mike ships the parcel, but also weight has a lot to do with it. Normally its Parcelforce that does the door delivery here in the UK on behalf of USPS, and if they feel its quite heavy they will send it to customs, then it depends on the value on the box paperwork. I thought Mike was going to put $100 but he inadvertently put $300 and they nailed me at customs $120 (£60) Import duty, VAT, And clearance fee for parcelforce. So it was quite an expensive lesson, but no blame laid anywhere just down to luck of the draw I suppose. But the 10w 168 version that I bought now stands me at approx £220 ($440) and I have since found a company in England who sell them for £200. So you have a little more thinking to put in to your decision. If you want details of the UK company PM me and I will forward details.
Lee

PS got mine today and it is truly an awesome light, just been playing whilst out on a dog walk and it really is a skin burner !!!


----------



## LowTEC (Aug 10, 2007)

I also got nailed with $60 custom+brokerage fee, needless to say I wasn't to impressed :shakehead


----------



## data_lore (Aug 10, 2007)

Cheers Lee,

Looks like I'm gonna get hit with import duty - I'll report back.

ATB,

Rich.



Lumalee said:


> @ Data Lore,
> Depends on how Mike ships the parcel, but also weight has a lot to do with it. Normally its Parcelforce that does the door delivery here in the UK on behalf of USPS, and if they feel its quite heavy they will send it to customs, then it depends on the value on the box paperwork. I thought Mike was going to put $100 but he inadvertently put $300 and they nailed me at customs $120 (£60) Import duty, VAT, And clearance fee for parcelforce. So it was quite an expensive lesson, but no blame laid anywhere just down to luck of the draw I suppose. But the 10w 168 version that I bought now stands me at approx £220 ($440) and I have since found a company in England who sell them for £200. So you have a little more thinking to put in to your decision. If you want details of the UK company PM me and I will forward details.
> Lee
> 
> PS got mine today and it is truly an awesome light, just been playing whilst out on a dog walk and it really is a skin burner !!!


----------



## data_lore (Aug 10, 2007)

1800 lumens is HARDCORE! I cant wait to get this light


----------



## Lumalee (Aug 11, 2007)

@Data Lore
I would be very curious to see if you get charged by customs or not, please let me know Rich, and if you are as sad as I am, you will be stood by the letterbox every morning until it arrives. I have to say though I bought the Boxer 10w/168, because I need the longer runtime, but the 10w is just incredibly bright, you cannot get anywhere near looking into the beam at all, its just awesome, so the 24w must be crazy bright !!!
There is one thing I will advise though, you will have seen the boxer in a Peli case, luckily for me I had a spare Peli 1200 hanging around, and I transplanted the foam from the boxer package into the Peli and it fits a treat. 







Will keep it safe and protected from my son's grubby mitts.

Lee


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 11, 2007)

guys i have been hit on custom fees on $60 items it goes on value.did you know it is only around £7 limit before you get stung but i have found items marked under $30 seem to get through ok.good luck if it gets through but my guess is you will get charged.sorry.


----------



## Lumalee (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry I know we are going slightly off thread here, but, its very easy to try and take advantage of the awesome £ to $ rate at the moment, as things are cheaper than ever in the US then we have the rate on top of that, but..... If you can ask the seller to reduce the value of the parcel and also make sure it is marked gift on the USPS note then the chances of it being pulled by Parcelforce and ultimately customs are greatly reduced.
I spent nearly half an hour arguing with some snotty " iam am here to do a job and not help you" type person at HM customs regarding my WE Boxer and I explained it was a working sample for trial by Wasdale Mountain Rescue Team, which it is when I have finished playing with it for a few days, and she said even if its a sample and even then for a charity like MRT, if there is a value on it over £18 it will be scrutinised by Parcelforce who will then submit the parcel to HM customs for analysis as to which import catagory it falls under, thus allowing them to calculate duty and VAT, then Parcelforce slap there £13.50 handling fee ontop of all that. That is the official standpoint, so I said well.... this week alone I have had parcels from the US totalling $800, one of them was $400, one was $100, and finally one at $300, and I said these parcels werent subject to any fees at all, her reply....."you were lucky then" !! So I said well customs and excise is a pot luck organisation, is that what you are telling me ??
She said "Yup" she also went on to say if the item you are shipping is DONATED to you then it is not subject to any charges, so there you go...If you are reading this Matt at Battery Junction, John at Lighthound, Mike at Pacific, its donations we want and lots of 'em, lol.

Basically keep the value under $40 and mark it as gift, this way you should be exempt and get thru.

Lee


----------



## data_lore (Aug 11, 2007)

Interesting. I went on holiday with my family many years ago to Florida. We tried a fishing trip from Key West and my brother caught a HUGE dolphin (the marlin escaped that day.)

We decided to get a taxidermist to properly sort this fish, and upon arrival in the UK it ended-up in customs. They promply ripped it apart looking for drugs. It was rendered useless. We were quoted for a repair and it was deemed beyond economical repair. We lost $600.

They make their own rules, do customs - and nowadays they tend to look for reasons to charge us for mundane objects. Nevermind drugs, alcohol or tobacco, it all goes into Gordon Brown's fat wallet to fund his cigar, whisky and Jaguar habit.

I DO APOLOGISE if I have upset anyone with this post :eeksign:

Sincerely,

Rich.



Lumalee said:


> Sorry I know we are going slightly off thread here, but, its very easy to try and take advantage of the awesome £ to $ rate at the moment, as things are cheaper than ever in the US then we have the rate on top of that, but..... If you can ask the seller to reduce the value of the parcel and also make sure it is marked gift on the USPS note then the chances of it being pulled by Parcelforce and ultimately customs are greatly reduced.
> I spent nearly half an hour arguing with some snotty " iam am here to do a job and not help you" type person at HM customs regarding my WE Boxer and I explained it was a working sample for trial by Wasdale Mountain Rescue Team, which it is when I have finished playing with it for a few days, and she said even if its a sample and even then for a charity like MRT, if there is a value on it over £18 it will be scrutinised by Parcelforce who will then submit the parcel to HM customs for analysis as to which import catagory it falls under, thus allowing them to calculate duty and VAT, then Parcelforce slap there £13.50 handling fee ontop of all that. That is the official standpoint, so I said well.... this week alone I have had parcels from the US totalling $800, one of them was $400, one was $100, and finally one at $300, and I said these parcels werent subject to any fees at all, her reply....."you were lucky then" !! So I said well customs and excise is a pot luck organisation, is that what you are telling me ??
> She said "Yup" she also went on to say if the item you are shipping is DONATED to you then it is not subject to any charges, so there you go...If you are reading this Matt at Battery Junction, John at Lighthound, Mike at Pacific, its donations we want and lots of 'em, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lumalee (Aug 12, 2007)

Agree 100%


----------



## j3bnl (Aug 23, 2007)

My 24w Boxer arrived today from the US (bought from a CPF member). He was good enough to mark its value at $40.

No UK customs duty.:twothumbs

By the way the light is truly awesome (you already knew that I guess) and I cant wait until it gets dark to see it in all its glory.
Also took the advice and bought a Peli 1200 case (got a small 1010 case free).

http://i19.tinypic.com/5yipd3q.jpg

http://i19.tinypic.com/4qqicky.jpg

Brian


----------



## j3bnl (Aug 24, 2007)

Did you receive your Boxer data_lore?
And more importantly how much did UK customs hit you for?

Brian



data_lore said:


> Looks like I'm gonna get hit with import duty - I'll report back.
> 
> ATB,
> 
> Rich.


----------



## data_lore (Aug 24, 2007)

Customs & Excise: £59.60 

Oh well, nevermind 

It's BRIGHT! VERY BRIGHT!  Loving it tbh.


j3bnl said:


> Did you receive your Boxer data_lore?
> And more importantly how much did UK customs hit you for?
> 
> Brian


----------



## Lumalee (Aug 24, 2007)

@ Brian/Rich

Sorry guys I know there is a bit of pride at stake here, but could you tell me how much these lights now stand you at, delivered UK, with all customs fee's etc, just to help with my research (brian  lol)

Cheers

Lee


----------



## j3bnl (Aug 24, 2007)

Lee have sent a PM

Brian


----------



## data_lore (Aug 24, 2007)

In total, it has cost me around £250 Lee. Still, I'm happy with the purchase - it'll help me out if I come across any poachers. Worth every penny if it stops me from getting knifed.


----------



## Lumalee (Aug 24, 2007)

@Rich (datalore)
Cheers for that, Rich, mine stands me at just about the same too !! its a sweet deal until the HM customs get hold of it, lol

cheers for the PM too Brian.

Regards

Lee


----------



## data_lore (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll take some beamshots tonight when I go down to the lake at night.


----------

